# 2012 Party @ the Ponds - Red Creek July 20-20



## BruteB (Oct 7, 2010)

*2012 Party @ the Ponds - Red Creek July 20-22*

Southern Swamp Boyz would like to invite you to take part in our 2nd Party @ the Parks event. July 20-22, 2012. It takes place at Red Creek Offroad Park in Perkinston, MS. The last event is at Tower Trax in Fluker, LA, Oct 12-14. What makes our event unique from all other events is that ...riders, paying a gate fee, can participate at no charge in all events and have a chance of winning prizes and giveaways. For the bog, we line them up and roll them out faster than anyone, with matches like Guys vs Guys, Gals vs Gals, SxSs, Couples vs Couples, and foot races too. A tshirt/cap/etc is given to the winner(s) just about every bog pass, and also thrown to the watchers. A list of companies participating in our Vendors' Row is coming soon.

The event details are provided below. 

Friday: 8pm: Pre-Night Ride Party
9pm: Night Ride (Formal wear theme)
Saturday: 9 – 11am – Registration for the Show Ur Shine
11am – 1pm: Voting for the Show Ur Shine
2 – 3pm: Pre-Bog Party
3 – 5pm – Free For All bog w/DJ and prizes
8 – ‘till – Party at the Ponds w/DJ

Hope to see ya'll there!


----------



## BruteB (Oct 7, 2010)

Make plans to attend this awesome party!! July 20-22. Check out our Facebook page.

We will also be raising money for Autism Awareness. Reserve your pool for during the Mud Bog!!


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

ill be there

if mud ain't flying you ain't trying


----------



## Snyiper (May 16, 2012)

I wont make it but sounds like an awesome time, good looking out and a great charity as well!!


----------



## BruteB (Oct 7, 2010)

The countdown begins!!!

If you cannot make it visit our Facebook page and make a donation to help support Autism Awareness!!


----------



## BruteB (Oct 7, 2010)

7 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IXIGIBBSIXI (Dec 29, 2011)

If its as fun as the last one it will be one heck of a time :bigok:


----------

